# Another driver charged with rape. This time it's a minor.



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.newsday.com/long-island/crime/uber-driver-charged-rape-southampton-1.16605293

*Uber driver charged with raping 16-year-old passenger, police say*








Uber driver Steven Palmer, 33, was charged with third-degree rape after his arrest on Sunday, Feb. 4, 2017. Photo Credit: Suffolk County sheriff's office

A 33-year-old Uber driver has been arrested and charged with raping a 16-year-old female passenger in December, Southampton Town police said Wednesday.

Police Lt. Susan Ralph said Steven Palmer of Medford is charged with third-degree rape and was being held in lieu of a $20,000 bond or a $40,000 cash bail.

"It's statutory rape based on her [the passenger's] age," Ralph said.

Ralph said the victim called for an Uber ride on Dec. 1, but the lieutenant declined to reveal some details of the case, including where the victim was picked up.

Ralph said, however, when the victim was picked up she was "upset" about something, and Palmer pulled over and they talked.

"They subsequently have sex and over a period of four days they have a relationship going," Ralph said. During that period, the victim and Palmer were having sex in his vehicle while it was parked within Southampton Town, Ralph said, declining to specify the locations.

Following an investigation, Palmer was arrested Sunday in front of his home. The suspect was arraigned Monday, Ralph said.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thread title is a little misleading. The two had a sexual relationship for 4 days with the under age victim returning to see Palmer on her own free will. Palmer can easily use the fact that the girl was an Uber account holder so she must have been at least 18 by Uber's own TOS. I can see the parents of this young girl receiving a very large out of court settlement from Uber. I would like to know the outcome of this is upcoming months.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

The parents of the teen need to be charged with neglect and fined for all governmental costs associated with charging and prosecuting this creep. 
You set up and allowed your teen to go in strangers cars you should be responsible for the costs associated with rectifying your mistake.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

If only Uber did ANYTHING about under-aged riders, this could have been avoided.. Instead, Uber appears to encourage under-aged riders based on their continued inaction.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

IERide said:


> If only Uber did ANYTHING about under-aged riders, this could have been avoided.. Instead, Uber appears to encourage under-aged riders based on heir continued inaction.


Underage passengers make up bulk of short trips and line rides. Especially during school hours ( most profitable for Lyft/Uber)
So legally as long as they have it mentioned in the service agreement they are protected. I don't think drivers quite understand how liable they are in all aspects. 
So my question would be, why would they publicize it? They have nothing to gain, but profits to lose.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Leo1983 said:


> The parents of the teen need to be charged with neglect and fined for all governmental costs associated with charging and prosecuting this creep.
> You set up and allowed your teen to go in strangers cars you should be responsible for the costs associated with rectifying your mistake.


I honestly think that Palmer has a great chance of being acquitted. Just the preliminary story tells of the victim returning to Palmer for 4 days. Obliviously the word "no" was never used. The victim ordered Uber which is easily assumed of an adult age. It would be like picking up a girl in a bar and wondering if she is of legal age. The DA has there work cut out for them. Hell, I think that Palmer has a good civil case against Uber.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Thread title is a little misleading. The two had a sexual relationship for 4 days with the under age victim returning to see Palmer on her own free will. Palmer can easily use the fact that the girl was an Uber account holder so she must have been at least 18 by Uber's own TOS. I can see the parents of this young girl receiving a very large out of court settlement from Uber. I would like to know the outcome of this is upcoming months.


A minor cannot concent to intercorse with an adult. That's the law in many states. If you harbor a minor, even if he/she they are in a abusive situation, they can charge you.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> A minor cannot concent to intercorse with an adult. That's the law in many states. If you harbor a minor, even if he/she they are in a abusive situation, they can charge you.


My post was meant to demonstrate that Palmer had no idea the victim was a minor. All evidence known to Palmer at the inception of their meeting collaborates that the victim was of legal age. The victim appeared to have an Uber account and therefore portrays an age of over 18.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Plenty of blame to go around here. It's generally a good idea to treat your passenger as if your every action is being watched even when it isn't. I've had a hookup or two in the past, but they were off app with non customers and clearly over 18.


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

. Jail time and lifetime sex offender status. It’s why 16 year old hotties are called “jailbait”.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Dude thought he hit the jackpot,daily sex clouded his thinking!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Thread title is a little misleading.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*

It was NOT me. I did not do this. I am not thirty three, I do not live on Long Island (I did live in Queens, but there was no such thing as Uber , then). My name is NOT Steven Palmer or Steven Anything, for that matter. My name is not Anything Palmer, either. I know better than to mess with a sixteen year old. In fact, I would not mess with a twenty six year old. Even SHE would be too young for an old coot like me. What would I do with a twenty six year old, never mind a sixteen year old?

Yes, the title of this topic is indeed misleading. I did not do this. It _*WAS*_ _*NOT*_ me. It was a different Uber driver.








driverdoug said:


> . Jail time and lifetime sex offender status.


...............not to mention Bubba when he gets to Sing-Sing...........................


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What would I do with a twenty six year old?


Trade her in for two 13 year olds?

That was sick. I should have never posted that. It's been a long week here in Phoenix with that golf tournament. I need to get some sleep.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I told you guys about 33 and 22. They love to interject those numbers in these ridiculously fake stories. The Dec 1 = 22 from 12 1 being 2 x 11 = 22.

Absolutely no identifying info, and the story makes no sense and leaves out anything that you could take from it to determine it actually happened.

Furthermore, just for the hell of it I tried finding this guy in jail and here's what I turned up.

http://www.scoc.ny.gov/inmatelocator.html

https://vinelink.com/#/search

how strange, the inmate search just happens to be down, what a coincidence


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

BUT ALL RAPE IS EQUAL, is what the non nuanced people will say.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

rex jones said:


> BUT ALL RAPE IS EQUAL, is what the non nuanced people will say.


Warren Jeffs would disagree.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

if it was your daughter, you'd kill him- right?? right.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> 13 year olds?


What's the best part of 13 year olds? There's 13 of them...

Bad jokes aside I think they are both at fault. Law will favor the minor though, which makes sense, adults should have better judgment.

That aside as well, even if the girl was 18 or older you don't just go banging your rides. I know this goes against how some men think, but I don't plan on banging anyone that I barely know...too much can go south fast.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheer stupidity on the drivers part.... listen your job is point a to point b youre not a therapist youre not a shoulder to cry on small talk til dropoff unless they dont want to talk at all keep it lighthearted and generic why is that so hard to understand?

Dont care how hot she is im not banging my passenger i know you for between 5 and 15minutes on the way to your destination have a nice day/night/evening/morning.... goodbye


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Hasn't anyone ever considered STDs...

This was taking advantage of a child...

Plain and simple...!

won't men EVER learn...

And shame on TNCs for...

Setting up drivers to fail.. sheesh...!

Rakos


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Having sex with a minor, consensual or otherwise = Statutory Rape. Responsibility of the Adult to confirm if minor or not. Assumption of age is not a strong defense.

Age of Consent in the state of New York is 16, but...

http://www.kurthahnschool.org/compass/the-age-of-consent-new-york-statutory-rape-laws/

_In New York State, a person who is under age16 but older than 13 years old can consent to sex with a person who is no more than 4 years older; *the crime of the 3rd degree rape only happens when a person over the age of 21 has sex with a person who is under seventeen years old* or younger and that person can or may be ..._


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.newsday.com/long-island/crime/uber-driver-charged-rape-southampton-1.16605293
> 
> *Uber driver charged with raping 16-year-old passenger, police say*
> 
> ...


*Uber's response: *

"What's been described has no place on the Uber app," the spokeswoman said. "Upon learning of this, we immediately removed the driver's access to the app."

*In other news: 
*
Uber routinely hires drivers with a criminal background if the offense occurred more than seven years ago (isn't caught by a background check), doesn't fingerprint its drivers, and allows prostitutes - or anyone with a non-violent record - to drive for them.

*whistles, walks away*


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I honestly think that Palmer has a great chance of being acquitted. Just the preliminary story tells of the victim returning to Palmer for 4 days. Obliviously the word "no" was never used. The victim ordered Uber which is easily assumed of an adult age. It would be like picking up a girl in a bar and wondering if she is of legal age. The DA has there work cut out for them. Hell, I think that Palmer has a good civil case against Uber.


She's 16, he's 33. It's statutory rape. This guy is going to cop a plea.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> My post was meant to demonstrate that Palmer had no idea the victim was a minor. All evidence known to Palmer at the inception of their meeting collaborates that the victim was of legal age. The victim appeared to have an Uber account and therefore portrays an age of over 18.


Ignorance is not an excuse.


----------

